# The Full Moon



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread is going across the entire forum because I’m bored and rather interested in what the answers may be 

If any of you fine people have looked into the sky this evening you will have noticed the full moon. The lunar cycle is known to have effects on wildlife such as animal breeding patterns, some shark attacks and various other things. 
It’s also been noted that it can have effects on mentally ill individuals, it is said by some that psychiatric wards are likely to have more ‘trouble’ with patients on a full moon. Whether you believe this to be an act of the moon or a complete coincidence is your choice.

So my question is does your snake/lizard/tortoise/tarantula/dog etc. present any odd or different behaviour on a full moon, do they seem more active, do things they wouldn’t usually do?

Thanks for reading, and please don’t hesitate to share : victory:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Never noticed any difference with any of my animals on a full moon... however, my husband is a different matter! Definately a touch of moon madness... :lol2:


----------



## lms0207 (May 24, 2010)

Can't say I have noticed anything but will watch tonight and let you know if anything "wierd" happens.


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Not noticed any difference with the snakes.
But i tend to get a taste for human flesh and grow more hair:devil:


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

My lizards dont...I do find that men behave rather oddly when its a full moon, its a theory me and my friends have had for a while now!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah the wife goes real strange on a full moon :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

That's funny, I've just noticed one of my beardies has started to grow hair all over, long claws and sharp fangs...just noticed her howling towards the sky too...not sure if it's anything to do with the full moon though :whistling2:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

nelly1 said:


> Not noticed any difference with the snakes.
> But i tend to get a taste for human flesh and grow more hair:devil:


so you gain 3 hairs and eat a human, big deal! :lol2:


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Mines really active tonight but that'll be the just digested meal fueling his ability to climb everything making a mess in the viv...


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

My Bleeding Heart's spawned this afternoon, if its of any co-incidence.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Never noticed any animal related incidents bar the occasion some years ago when I had a colony of steppe lemmings and a colony of egyptian spiny mice declare all out warfare on their respective tank mates on the same night. I remember joking at the time about it being full moon madness but I would imagine it was purely coincidental.
My mother used to work for the ambulance service and during her training she was warned of the added work load on full moon nights. It was always treated in a tongue in cheek manner but she says that no one doubted there was some truth to these jokes and that on a full moon there were considerably more problems involving those with mental issues. Apparently it brings out the murderers too. Nasty stuff. I don't know what to make of it personally, being a sceptic and all. 

No one here feeling any desperate urges to rip off their humanity and howl at the moon?

Awwwwoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Bladerunner (Nov 20, 2010)

Not sure if this counts but one of our young royals,which is the most timid thing normal, decided to strike at the viv glass for no apparent reason?


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Nuthing out the norm hear, every thing is lazy as ever.


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> That's funny, I've just noticed one of my beardies has started to grow hair all over, long claws and sharp fangs...just noticed her howling towards the sky too...not sure if it's anything to do with the full moon though :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

could it be that the magnetic pull of the moon tampers with some peoples brain chemicals in the same way that it influences the tides?


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> could it be that the magnetic pull of the moon tampers with some peoples brain chemicals in the same way that it influences the tides?


Apparently this is why it does have an effect on peoples moods, something to do with the fact our bodies are made up of a lot of water......so could well have the same effect on our animals!


----------



## Ichi (Nov 16, 2010)

I really don't want to be a dick, but it's not a full moon, the moon is only full one day a month. And though it may look it tonight it's not until the 21st, so if anything unusual is happening today it's not to do with a full moon.


----------



## lms0207 (May 24, 2010)

nelly1 said:


> Not noticed any difference with the snakes.
> But i tend to get a taste for human flesh and grow more hair:devil:


And you link that to the full moon because?........................................
:whistling2:


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Didn't think it was a full moon untill the 21st :whistling2:
I only question this as I was looking at it earlier and it didn't look quite round enough.
Moon calendar 2009 - full and new moon phases


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My gliders always eat less and are more active and noisy during the full moon, yup. We've had this conversation on the glider forum I moderate and many other glider owners notice different behavior of their flying furballs during the full moon, as well  *goes to find thread* The next full moon


----------

